# Subdermal Led implants



## zamboniman (Jun 9, 2007)

Please note that this is a purely hypothetical subject (at this time). It would be the first body modification that I'd consider, though.

If you were to implant a light on in your body (It'd have to be LED, nothing else would last your lifetime... though it would be cool to fit a 100W HID in your forehead somehow), how would you go about it?

I'd just stick 3 plain white LEDs in each temple, facing forward. Or you could do something crazy with a Luxeon K2 in your body cavity, and fiber optics leading it to your fingertips or wherever...

You'd have to have a stereo jack or something for power, though.
Any thoughts?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 9, 2007)

Acid or mushrooms?.......just curious..


----------



## zamboniman (Jun 9, 2007)

No drugs for me, good sir. I was just thinking that I'd rather get a (useful) implanted headlight than a (pointless) piercing or a tattoo.


----------



## boosterboy (Jun 9, 2007)

somebody has been watching "The Matrix" too many times.


----------



## Carabidae (Jun 9, 2007)

Reminds me of an old cool game that was a favorite of mine called dues ex. He had light implants in his eyes so he could see in the dark.


----------



## aml (Jun 9, 2007)

that dude riddick had some weird implanted eyes that let him see in the dark......

id go that route.


----------



## zamboniman (Jun 9, 2007)

Underdriven LEDs can last a human lifetime easily, can they not?


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 9, 2007)

Is it 4:20 yet??

:lolsign:


----------



## Ken_McE (Jun 16, 2007)

zamboniman said:


> You'd have to have a stereo jack or something for power, though.Any thoughts?



I believe modern medical implants have an implanted battery somewhere, you sit a coil on your skin just outside the battery and recharge it by induction. I think it would be hard to get the light deep enough into the skin that you wouldn't tear it loose when you brushed on things, but shallow enough that it could shine through the skin. You wouldn't want it exposed because the skin/plastic interface would be a likely spot for infection. How would you turn it on/off?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess you'd need to mount solar cells on top of your head. 

Geoff


----------



## Daekar (Jun 17, 2007)

boosterboy said:


> somebody has been watching "The Matrix" too many times.


 
I wouldn't discount this concept so quickly. While cybernetic implants might sound crazy, simple ones already exist. I have long thought that it would be great to have my eyes modified with electronics so that I could perceived both infrared and visible light spectrums. It's obviously not possible with today's technology, but with tomorrow's it certainly could be. 

In terms of embedding a light in your body, I think that may be barking up the wrong tree. 

Unless you're in a cave there's plenty of ambient light around for animals to see by, our eyes just can't see because they're not as good. Augmenting senses we already possess would be far more natural, intuitive, and useful than a brain-control LED light. 

Besides... wouldn't it suck if you couldn't drop the next-gen emitter in? That would drive me nuts.  What if you had gotten a LuxI implant? :thumbsdow


----------



## Bogie (Jun 17, 2007)

Kinda like a "ET" finger ?


----------



## mr.squatch (Jun 18, 2007)

If you could design it you could sell it to a majillion kids these days. I've seen a battery setup for something like a pacemaker that had a magnet on the inside of the skin and a magnet on the battery so you simply hold the batt up to the skin, it clicks on and transmits power thru the skin. No jack required. Interesting idea, I can imagine if it were bright enough to provide useable light it'd probably damage the skin, but you could come up with something like mood lighting and the kids would eat it up. 

g


----------



## Neg2LED (Jun 18, 2007)

RE: the On/Off problem, a reed switch.


----------



## Blackbeagle (Jun 18, 2007)

I saw somewhere (don't remember) where someone was implanting a LED panel subdermal as a sort of tatoo. What was really cool was that it was supposed to be reprogrammable.


----------



## Illum (Jun 18, 2007)

dunno about these blokes but I thought...sure anything can be done, but whats the intended application?
not to mention the long hours under the knife, body fluids that corrode conduction wires, lead poisoning from solder joints that kinda thing

its a pretty well thought sci-fi idea, but its not something that can be truly practical


----------



## knot (Jun 18, 2007)

I would like to invent the first animated gif tattoo. It would be a very thin flexible plasma film inserted under the skin.


----------



## Illum (Jun 18, 2007)

knot said:


> I would like to invent the first animated gif tattoo. It would be a very thin flexible plasma film inserted under the skin.



powered by what?

body heat powered pelter junctions?


----------



## knot (Jun 18, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> powered by what?
> 
> body heat powered pelter junctions?



How about a solar panel freckle? 

On of those implants for pumps may do.


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 18, 2007)

It's actually a legitimate question and kind of a cool idea... 

but...

I think the risk of infection/rejection is just too high for it to be practical. 

You have to have multiple "ports" in the skin, for the emitter (to be an effective tool anyways and not just decoration), for some sort of charging port, and probably you'd have to have the battery separate from the emitter so you've got wires running between the two. 

It would be cool to have a built-in headlight on your forehead... but a NiteIze strap and a Fenix is much more practical.


----------



## Illum (Jun 18, 2007)

knot said:


> How about a solar panel freckle?
> 
> On of those implants for pumps may do.



well...if the animated gif can be powered by 5Vs i suppose this comes to mind
http://www.instructables.com/id/EE9ZG6JF1OABQAQ/


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jun 20, 2007)

I sent a sub-space communication to the Delta quadrant aimed a species quite adaptive at bio-technolgy implants & intergration.





When they reply, we will all comply


----------

